# Free trading video lectures



## lydonchandra (30 August 2009)

Hi All,

Just wondering if you know any websites that provide good free video trading lectures (that you frequent? )?

Regards


----------



## Timmy (30 August 2009)

WayneL has posted some really good ones here at ASF on options, if options are your cup of tea?


----------



## Ardyne (30 August 2009)

Try freetradingvideos.com. U.S site but has fantastic videos in their archives and do a morning, lunch and afternoon vid of the s&P500. They present their videos in a way that is great for beginners and dont really assume you know too much and so revisit the basics a lot. Also has a fantastic culture where any posts that are not delivered in , lets say a "friendly" manner just arnet tollerated. Great site for beginners.


----------



## ozymick (31 August 2009)

try "youtube" and "itunes"

search for whatever topic


michael


----------

